# Can I patch this for a retail buyer?



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 18, 2016)

Can this drywall be patched so that it looks good enough for a retail buyer? Or do I need to replace the whole wall?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 18, 2016)

Simple patch job. No problemo.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 18, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hcPMPaPbLA[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2016)

... and use a can of aerosol wall texture to blend the patch with existing textured wall.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2016)

If you use the aerosol stuff soak the can in warm water for a while first and it will spray much better.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 19, 2016)

Is it smooth or textured?  I can't tell from the picture.  If smooth, it is a simple fix.  If textured it can be more complicated to match.  I don't deal with texture but I like Chris' recommendation.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 19, 2016)

I didn't see any texture.


----------



## TextureMaster (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's a great tip for getting a perfect fit for the new piece of drywall on your drywall repair. :thbup:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BYHLQ8zmaU[/ame]


----------

